# Registry Repair.



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

Are there any decent free registry repair programs that actually fix the errors rather than asking you to pay for them? I've tried several, most of them only fix like 2 different categories of errors or only fix like 10 errors a time or something. The scans are finding hundreds of problems, so I kinda would like them fixed.


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

*Download CCleaner from http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner.html

it's free and safe and gets rid of most (99%) of registry defects.

David


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

JV16 Power Tools - the last free version can be had at http://www.oldversion.com


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i like and use ccleaner at the end of each day ,but i also use easycleaner [it's also free ]once a week. use registry and unnecessary [check top 3 items ]. please don't use duplicates.

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm#top


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

See the comments in this thread.

These programs will generally not correct any specific problems you are experiencing. And, if you are not careful, will cause more.

Plus, as I explained in the thread, the errors are not really "errors". Meaning, they don't have to be fixed, and, "fixing" them will have little affect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What makes you think your registry is broken?


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

I downloaded like Registry fix, or repair or something like that, and it found like almost a thousand registry "errors." I didn't think it was severely broken or anything, but I thought running a program that would fix stuff certainly wouldn't hurt. If it's unneccessary I won't do it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember: _Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!_


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, read the other thread. So Should I probably just run easy cleaner and ccleaner and not worry about the registry unless I'm having problems? My computer runs okay, I mean, she's not as quick as she use to be, but it's not near as bad now that I cleaned off all the spyware and stuff. The only reason I thought I might need it was because the programs, registry mechanic I think, was finding "errors" some of which were pornographic movies that I deleted about a year ago when a plethora of adolescents had a porno field day with Kazaa. I've cleaned an amazing amout of viruses and malware off of the computer and I figured there might be some deep registry errors or something.


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

Easy Cleaner is god though?


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

good* lol


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

It's ok, but I wouldn't go that far................


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm running Easy Cleaner, in my Add/Remove list, it's saying Agere '97 AC Modem might be invalid. I'm not sure what this modem is, I use a Toshiba at home for Road Runner, at at school I have somekind of Ethernet Network I just plug into the wall. It's also saying these entries are suspicious.

J2Se Runtime Environment Update 4
Microsoft.net Framework 1.1 (there are two of these)
Sonic Update Manager
Symmanetc AV Client
Windows Genuine Advantage v 1.3.0254.0


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

JV16 Power Tools: Do I need these programs installed in the registry?

Author : Aol
Software : Nullsoft ActiveX Control

Author : Aleksandar Puskas Software
Software : Waver

Author : C07ft5Y
Software : WinXP

Author : Cddb
Software : Control

Author : Chilkat Software, Inc.
Software : ChilkatXml.ChilkatXml

Author : Cxt
Software : IBM Integrated 56K Modem

Author : FullCircle
Software : TalkBack

Author : Gtek
Software : Aod

Author : L&h
Software : Tts

Author : LeaderTech
Software : ADS Technologies

Author : LeaderTech
Software : PowerRegister

Author : Mdc
Software : DriverRefCounter

Author : MetaStream
Software : MetaStream3

Author : Python
Software : PythonCore

Author : RichFX
Software : Player

Author : Sony Corporation
Software : Yebisu

Author : Staccato
Software : SCa

Author : Staccato
Software : Smtr

Author : Uiu
Software : Copy_files

Author : Uiu
Software : Uiu_uninst

Author : [Unknown]
Software : AppConf

Author : [Unknown]
Software : 3rd Eye Solutions

Author : [Unknown]
Software : lameme

Author : [Unknown]
Software : Licenses

Author : [Unknown]
Software : nflcfn

Author : [Unknown]
Software : Viewpoint

Author : {9F5FBC24-EFE2-4f90-B498-EC0FB7D47D15}
Software : Lxbt

Author : Xoteck
Software : RipCast

Sorry so many, trying to get useless stuff off the computer, and I don't know what this stuff is really. I don't use 56k modem.. etc...


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry to have so many questions before response, but I figure once response to multiple questions is quicker than me just waiting for a response to the first one. 

Should I fix the "issues" in CCleaner?


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

/\

CCleaner is evidently good, but it has like delete unused file extensions and stuff. Just seems kinda risky.


----------



## judson04 (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone know if it's safe to fix all of the "issues" in CCleaner?


----------



## toreee (Aug 3, 2005)

can i delete all the clean registery under easycleaner


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can fix everything in CCleaner.
Make a backup of your registry before fix with EasyCleaner.


----------



## toreee (Aug 3, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> You can fix everything in CCleaner.
> Make a backup of your registry before fix with EasyCleaner.


thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## win98se (Nov 28, 2003)

The stuff cleared out by any reasonable registry cleaner is usually the remains of deleted and uninstalled programs - you don't need any of it. I remember getting rid of hundreds of entries the first time I used a cleaner.

If however, you are worried, export a copy of the registry before deleting and/or create a restore point. If after, say, a week nothing untoward has happened, you can get rid of the saved registry. 

You can find out what sort of modem you have in Device Manager | System | Modem | right-click "Properties". However, it is extremely unlikely that this entry alone would cause problems even if left undeleted.


----------



## Anthony Kane (Aug 25, 2005)

This is for D Trojanator-

Thanks for the reference to CCleaner.

It works really well.

Anthony Kane


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

We are now 3 years on from the posts above.
And the current thoughts on Registry Cleaners is Not to use them.
They can and often do cause more problems than you thought you started with.
Check.
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/745901-registry-errors.html#post6102352
Why not to use a reg cleaner..
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread. Too many spammers posting links to registry cleaners


----------

